# vba forum for ms word?



## hitch_hiker (Jul 5, 2012)

can anyone recomend a forum like this which covers vba for ms word? is there such a thing,


----------



## jimrward (Jul 5, 2012)

depends what your question is, might get answered here


----------



## hitch_hiker (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks Jim,
good call, I have a page which has two identical tables on it which sometimes I need to change items within the table, I want to be able to change an item ( or more ) in the table and have the second table match that change, the way I do it now poses potential transcription error problems. Just for clarity, it's a 12 item menu in "A5" size so having both prints out on an "A4" sheet which I then cut in half


----------



## jimrward (Jul 5, 2012)

My initial thoughts would be to use bookmarks in the word tables, with a common tag name say for table 1 you could have t1_b1, t1_b2, and for table 2 t2_b1 etc etc
How do you currently make the change, search for the text and replace??, or do step thru the tabe from cell 1 to 12 and check the contents, when found make the change and use the count to go to the bookmark in the 2nd table and make the change again


----------



## Macropod (Jul 5, 2012)

hitch_hiker said:


> can anyone recomend a forum like this which covers vba for ms word? is there such a thing,


There have been numerous posts here asking this question, and answers given. A simple search will turn them up.

As for your other question, if you want:
• the whole table replicated, simply bookmark the first table, delete the second table, and insert a cross-reference to the bookmark.
• numeric data from some cells replicated, simply bookmark the first table and insert a formula field in the form or {=SUM(BkMk A1)}, where 'BkMk' is the bookmark name and the field braces (ie '{}') are created in the body of the document via Ctrl-F9.
• alpha-numeric data from some cells replicated, simply bookmark the data (not the whole cell) and insert a cross-reference to the bookmark.
In each case switching to/from Print Preview should be enough to get the cross-references to update; otherwise you could use Ctrl-A, F9.


----------



## hitch_hiker (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Jim,



jimrward said:


> My initial thoughts would be to use bookmarks in the word tables, with a common tag name say for table 1 you could have t1_b1, t1_b2, and for table 2 t2_b1 etc etc
> How do you currently make the change, search for the text and replace??, or do step thru the tabe from cell 1 to 12 and check the contents, when found make the change and use the count to go to the bookmark in the 2nd table and make the change again



on the random occasion I have to modify the table, for example , I go to the line I need changed and overtype seaweed & wasabi fromage instead of sundried tomato, then go to the next table and do the same, not hard to do, but any easier is easier

Thanks Paul,


> As for your other question, if you want:
> • the whole table replicated, simply bookmark the first table, delete the second table, and insert a cross-reference to the bookmark.
> • numeric data from some cells replicated, simply bookmark the first table and insert a formula field in the form or {=SUM(BkMk A1)}, where 'BkMk' is the bookmark name and the field braces (ie '{}') are created in the body of the document via Ctrl-F9.
> • alpha-numeric data from some cells replicated, simply bookmark the data (not the whole cell) and insert a cross-reference to the bookmark.
> In each case switching to/from Print Preview should be enough to get the cross-references to update; otherwise you could use Ctrl-A, F9.



I'm sure this makes sense , so now I will try to do this, the table is a 2 column table with column "a" being a numerical reference to places within a drawing ( which will not change ) and column "b" being a desrciption of the flavour depicted by the place number. I normally need to change 1 line sometimes 2 lines depending on availability at the time. 
I think I would try the replicating the whole table only because it looks easier, I have never done cross-referencing before so, it's time to learn something new


----------



## jimrward (Jul 6, 2012)

Better still, just use one table only and print it twice, look at the following link I found thru google
http://blog.prominenthosting.com/20...ne-a4-page-as-two-a5-pages-in-microsoft-word/


----------



## Macropod (Jul 6, 2012)

jimrward said:


> Better still, just use one table only and print it twice


Not terribly useful if you actually need the table to appear at two locations in the same document - especially if there's other content (even just page #s) on those pages.


----------



## hitch_hiker (Jul 6, 2012)

jimrward said:


> Better still, just use one table only and print it twice, look at the following link I found thru google
> http://blog.prominenthosting.com/20...ne-a4-page-as-two-a5-pages-in-microsoft-word/





> Not terribly useful if you actually need the table to appear at two locations in the same document - especially if there's other content (even just page #s) on those pages.



Thanks Jim and Paul, 
Because of the way which I use this particular document , this will work and quite well I imagine, however as paul points out very limited application.
 due to the need to quickly send this to the printer, and only this document will ever need this style of printer setup, is it possible to automate setting the printer for this print job by simply pressing a button ( or "ctrl + ?" ). Whichever way I need to automate either replicating the table ( one of three ways ) or printing double onto 1 sheet


----------

